# Cornflake Chicken



## forty_caliber (Aug 18, 2010)

Kelloggs Double-coated Cornflake Chicken
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Recipe By: Kelloggs
Serving Size: 8

Ingredients:

7 cups Kellogg's Corn Flakes®, crushed
1 egg
1 cup milk
1 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
3 lbs. chicken breast tenders
3 tablespoons margarine or butter, melted

Directions:

1. Crush KELLOGG'S CORN FLAKES cereal in shallow dish or pan. Set aside.

2. In medium mixing bowl, beat egg and milk slightly. Add flour, salt and pepper. Mix until smooth. Dip chicken in batter. Coat with cereal. Place in single layer, in shallow baking pan lined with foil and coated with cooking spray.

3. Drizzle with butter and bake at 350° F about 1 hour or until chicken is tender, no longer pink and juices run clear. Do not cover pan or turn chicken while baking. Serve hot.


* To make ahead/freezer meal - Prepare as directed and spread them on a wax paper lined baking sheet after coating. Place the baking sheet in the freezer uncovered and flash freeze for half an hour, until mostly firm. Transfer the strips to a gallon sized freezer bag labeled with the date and cooking instructions.  When ready to prepare, preheat oven drizzle with butter and bake from frozen.  Do not defrost.


----------



## Chrissy13 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi! Will this give the chicken a sweet flavor?


----------



## Selkie (Aug 18, 2010)

It is a good recipe even if it has been around for nearly 80 years. Corn flakes were invented by Will Keith Kellogg in 1894, and the first Corn Flake Fried Chicken recipe appeared on the side of the box in 1932.

The addition of a little cayenne pepper and paprika will add some pleasant spice to it!

A tasty corn flake crust can also be added to fried green tomatoes, shrimp or crab cakes.


----------



## forty_caliber (Aug 18, 2010)

Chrissy13 said:


> Hi! Will this give the chicken a sweet flavor?



Mildly sweet but savory at the same time. 

.40


----------



## letscook (Aug 19, 2010)

I grew up on this chicken, every Sunday after church we couldn't wait for this.
only thing different was mother just dipped chix in melted butter then rolled it in ccrushed coen flakes 
put into baking dish and poured the remaining butter over the chicken
I use to love was was left in the pan 
Haven't had this for about 40 years, now going to have to make since the mouth is drooling.
thanks for the reminder


----------

